# how fast should i be



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

im a new GTO owner,,its a 2005 automatic with the following mods:

LT Kooks headers
cat deletes
corsa exhaust
CAI
Average performance tires
No tune

have never even raced before at a strip,,what kind of numbers could i expect from this car,,,it feels really fast and is ridiculously loud

thanks


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> im a new GTO owner,,its a 2005 automatic with the following mods:
> 
> LT Kooks headers
> cat deletes
> ...




It all depends on driving skills. Seeing that you have never been to a track before, I would say around 13.2-13.5 till you get some track time experience


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Long tubes with no tune = probally less HP the leaving it stock. I would guess 13.5 or higher. Get it tuned and with a good launch you can be in the high 12s thuogh.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Long tubes with no tune = probally less HP the leaving it stock. I would guess 13.5 or higher. Get it tuned and with a good launch you can be in the high 12s thuogh.


man u know what i think this car might be tuned already cause its got some pretty obvious stuff that this guy was racing it before me like a pontiac racing decal and hes also got GTO Association of America label,,,Should i get this car retuned (are tunes done periodically or only when mods are installed)

and as far as the times i got an automatic and ive been launching from 2000 rpms,,,is that about right


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mayhem5417 said:


> man u know what i think this car might be tuned already cause its got some pretty obvious stuff that this guy was racing it before me like a pontiac racing decal and hes also got GTO Association of America label,,,Should i get this car retuned (are tunes done periodically or only when mods are installed)
> 
> and as far as the times i got an automatic and ive been launching from 2000 rpms,,,is that about right


If you have long tubes and are catless you probally have a tune. I haven't seen anyone not do it. Reason being, with catless you will get a CEL from the rear O2s. A tuner will turn off the rear O2s as well as tune the motor to be more effecient. Also with a A4, a tune can change the shift points, put a little more line pressure in, and make it shift harder. I'm sure you already are tuned. Tuning is something you only do when you do more mods. Tunes re-program the computer perminently so no need to do it as maintance or anything.

My g/f had a 05 A4, I ran a 12.8 with it stock with a tune and factory 18s. It is a drag tune so it shifts ****ty for the streets though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> man u know what i think this car might be tuned already cause its got some pretty obvious stuff that this guy was racing it before me like a pontiac racing decal and hes also got GTO Association of America label,,,Should i get this car retuned (are tunes done periodically or only when mods are installed)
> 
> and as far as the times i got an automatic and ive been launching from 2000 rpms,,,is that about right




Most likely it has already been tuned and if this is the case, you won't need a retune unless you add more power goodies or if the car starts running bad. As far as the best RPMs to launch it. You need to get it to the track so you can experiment with it. I don't run mine at the track. On the street, at an idle, if I give my car more then just a gentle push of the pedal it will send the rear end up in smoke. I like to roll to around 30 mph and then give the gas a little push, all hell breaks loose when I do this but it sure is fun.


----------



## Deerslayer (Dec 12, 2009)

If the guy did all that I'm sure it's tuned. Now its time for the track to find out for sure. My buddy has an 04' and he's taking it to the track this spring to race my 5500# titan. LOL I'll see his tails for sure!!!!!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

On the stock radials if you can get a 1.9 60' then your doing pretty good, On average on stock radials 2.1 60', Its all in the first 60'. Drag radials would be a plus for the best times.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

everything said is helpful to me i appreciate it guys,,,just saved $300 or so cause i was gonna get it tuned this christmas,,yea i needa go to the track and see what i can do,,its alot safer than racing around here on the streets,,,i plan on getting some better performance tires like some eagle f1 or some drag radials from Nitto


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> if I give my car more then just a gentle push of the pedal it will send the rear end up in smoke. *I like to roll to around 30 mph and then give the gas a little push*, all hell breaks loose when I do this but it sure is fun.


Low, that's the type of advise that'll send a newb into a ditch real quick...

OP... go to the track for T&T and have some fun. Use the search function to find Fergy's post on how to launch a goat at the strip. His advise will get you started on the right foot...


----------



## Deerslayer (Dec 12, 2009)

Mayhem5417 said:


> everything said is helpful to me i appreciate it guys,,,just saved $300 or so cause i was gonna get it tuned this christmas,,yea i needa go to the track and see what i can do,,its alot safer than racing around here on the streets,,,i plan on getting some better performance tires like some eagle f1 or some drag radials from Nitto


You could always ask for a gtech for christmas and see what you are running, or that new program on a cell phone called dynoliscous or something like that. I hear it's accurate to like .2 in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Low, that's the type of advise that'll send a newb into a ditch real quick...
> 
> OP... go to the track for T&T and have some fun. Use the search function to find Fergy's post on how to launch a goat at the strip. His advise will get you started on the right foot...


I did tell him to go to a track and get some experience.

saying what I sometimes do was not meant for him to go out and try it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> everything said is helpful to me i appreciate it guys,,,just saved $300 or so cause i was gonna get it tuned this christmas,,yea i needa go to the track and see what i can do,,its alot safer than racing around here on the streets,,,i plan on getting some better performance tires like some eagle f1 or some drag radials from Nitto


 Have you ever been to a track before.?
It is always a lot of fun and it never seems to get old. I have not been to a track in years but from around 1966 till 1985 I could be found just about every Sunday at the former Connecticut Internation Raceway. It closed up in 84-85. Then spent some time at Atco and Lebanon. Owned several insane cars over the years.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Have you ever been to a track before.?
> It is always a lot of fun and it never seems to get old. I have not been to a track in years but from around 1966 till 1985 I could be found just about every Sunday at the former Connecticut Internation Raceway. It closed up in 84-85. Then spent some time at Atco and Lebanon. Owned several insane cars over the years.


i have gone just as an observer at the track and its pretty darn exciting,,ive never taken my GTO to the track,,ive only had it for 2 months so far but plan on taking it when i have better tires,,,and also the track that i wanna go to requires cars in the 13 sec or faster range to wear helmets and i dont wanna buy a freakin helmet lol,,not yet at least,,,,,but then again im really curious as to what the car runs

several insane cars shoot this is my first and ive already had enough haha


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Deerslayer said:


> You could always ask for a gtech for christmas and see what you are running, or that new program on a cell phone called dynoliscous or something like that. I hear it's accurate to like .2 in the 1/4 mile.


have never heard of such devices but pretty interesting ill have to look into those thanks


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> i have gone just as an observer at the track and its pretty darn exciting,,ive never taken my GTO to the track,,ive only had it for 2 months so far but plan on taking it when i have better tires,,,and also the track that i wanna go to requires cars in the 13 sec or faster range to wear helmets and i dont wanna buy a freakin helmet lol,,not yet at least,,,,,but then again im really curious as to what the car runs
> 
> several insane cars shoot this is my first and ive already had enough haha


You will really enjoy running at the track. I have not been to one in years put I plan on going this year as long as my health is OK. As far as a helmet. I would wear one at the track even if I had a 20 sec vehicle. You don't have to spend a ton of cash to get a good one. Check EBAY. Just make sure it has its safety rating on the back. DOT for motorcycles, SNELL for cars. Not sure if you can use a DOT helmet at the track. In my racing days you could use any type. Maybe you can go online and see if the track you are going to use has a Web Site. Check their rules section and see if they mention anything about it.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok yea i didnt even know what kinda helmet to buy,,i was gonna use a rollerskate helmet if u wouldnt had said anything,,ha,,,at walmart i saw one for $90 but ill see the internet for a better deal,,,thanks for the info


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I did tell him to go to a track and get some experience.
> 
> saying what I sometimes do was not meant for him to go out and try it.


LOL... above disclaimer noted.

OP... read thru this thread for helpful tips.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/drag-racing-20821/


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> LOL... above disclaimer noted.
> 
> OP... read thru this thread for helpful tips.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/drag-racing-20821/


hey thanks yea i just read it,,,why do they say to go around the water and not through it,,,i see most guys go thru it,,,and also i noticed someone mentioned to get drag radials in the back only,,,that sounds good to me that way i only have to buy 2 tires,,is it common for racers to use DR's only in the back


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You want to go around the water pit with street tires cause the water will get trapped in the treads then when you go up to stage, all the water in the treads runs down the tire and you can actually be starting out in a small puddle.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rukee said:


> You want to go around the water pit with street tires cause the water will get trapped in the treads then when you go up to stage, all the water in the treads runs down the tire and you can actually be starting out in a small puddle.


if i got me 2 DRs for the back only,,, would i still have to go around


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> if i got me 2 DRs for the back only,,, would i still have to go around


No, the thread depth on a DR is minimal, go through the water box.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> hey thanks yea i just read it,,,why do they say to go around the water and not through it,,,i see most guys go thru it,,,and also i noticed someone mentioned to get drag radials in the back only,,,that sounds good to me that way i only have to buy 2 tires,,is it common for racers to use DR's only in the back


Rukee got yer questions covered.... I have a pair of 245 ET Street II Radial's mounted on stock 18's for use at the track.

















Mickey Thompson Performance Tires & Wheels


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

can i use them on the street too,,,im just looking for great stick on the street and when i go to the track,,,i drive my GTO on friday-sunday only


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> can i use them on the street too,,,im just looking for great stick on the street and when i go to the track,,,i drive my GTO on friday-sunday only


Yes, the ones I posted are streetable (see link for MT in that post)..... but expect them to wear rapidly.


----------

